# Market place hasn’t change for the past 3 days?



## MrsResetti (Dec 21, 2017)

I?ve had the same items of clothing in the market place every time I?ve checked and it?s the same with furniture I think? Any idea what?s happening and is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Dec 22, 2017)

Have you closed the app in between play times? That might change it.


----------



## KittyB (Dec 23, 2017)

I have the same issue. I have shut down the app, and my tablet, but when I go back to the market place, it’s exactly the same.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 24, 2017)

I had that problem prior to the christmas update. Now I['m actually seeing items I didn't already own. It's probably just extremely poor luck with the RNG, or in this case RIG (Random Item Generator). I'm also seeing an increasing amount of rare fish.


----------

